# which warns us to avoid



## sorker45

J'ai du mal à interpréter ce bout de phrase parce que le "warns" devrait nous ramener à la voix, et on voit mal la voix nous demander de l'éviter. ce qui voudrait dire que c'est "warn" et cela renverrait à Nietzche et ??? Freud.  


Now it is possible, certainly, with Nietzsche and Freud, to ascribe the "strangeness" of the voice, *which warns us to avoid*, to infantilism; "not the voice of God in the heart of man, but the voice of some men in man" [says Nietzsche].


----------



## Itisi

Un peu plus de contexte aiderait peut-être...

Ce n'est certainement pas Nietzsche et Freud qui mettent en garde/conseillent/avertissent.  Je me demande si c'est 'strangeness'...

Edit - Non, ce n'est pas 'strangeness' !


----------



## sorker45

Ok mais Nietzsche dit que c'est la voix d'hommes en l'homme, et je l'aurais interprété comme une mise en garde ????


Pour le contexte, malheureusement c'est une citation de Van der Leeuw, et il n'y a rien d'autre.

La question est de comprendre comment une voix se fait entendre pour dire de l'éviter  ????

Cela me laisse perplexe...


----------



## Garoubet

La voix ne dit pas de *l*'éviter mais d'éviter; sans être un spécialiste de psychologie, j'aurais tendance à croire qu'il fait référence à la tendance à la fuite des individus.
Je traduirais cela par; on peut attribuer à l'infantilisme la façon étrange qu'a cette voix de nous dire "barre-toi".
Mais mon interprétation n'engage que moi.


----------



## sorker45

Bonne remarque entre l'éviter et d'éviter. Mais d'éviter quoi ???
Cela me plonge encore davantage dans un état dubitatif... Au secours !!!!


----------



## Itisi

D'accord avec l'interprétation de *Garoubet*.

...to ascribe the 'strangeness' of the voice which etc to infantilism; this voice is not the voice of God in the heart of man, but the voice of etc


----------



## sorker45

C'est plus clair... Merci pour vos remarques

En fait, "the strangeness of the voice" aurait pour message secondaire : de fuir, de fuir la voix des hommes en l'homme...


----------



## plantin

Dans le texte dans une version portugaise (pas de traduction française) on trouve la citation sous cette forme:


> Agora e possível, certamente, com Nietzschc e Freud, atribuir ao infantilismo a “estranheza” da voz que nos aconselha cautela; “ Não a voz de Deus no coração do homem, mas a voz de certos homens no homem”


"voz que nos aconselha cautela": _cette voix qui nous conseille la prudence._


----------



## Itisi

sorker45 said:


> En fait, "the strangeness of the voice" aurait pour message secondaire : de fuir, de fuir la voix des hommes en l'homme...


Non,c'est la _voix_ qui nous dit de fuire, et elle est 'strange' parce que ce n'est pas la voix de DIeu etc, mais l'autre.


----------



## plantin

Si on traduisait which non pas par _qui_, mais par _ce qui _(possible, non ?) le sens pourrait être qu' il est possible, comme Nietzsche et Freud, d'attribuer l'étrangeté de la voix, ce qui nous conseille (ou nous incite à) la prudence (sous-entendu dans l'interprétation de son origine), à l'infantilisme: non pas la voix de Dieu dans le cœur de l'homme, mais une voix humaine.
La relative serait incise au milieu de la démonstration au lieu de la suivre: il est possible, comme Nietzsche et Freud, d'attribuer l'étrangeté de la voix à l'infantilisme, ce qui nous conseille la prudence (sous-entendu dans l'interprétation de son origine).


----------



## Itisi

plantin said:


> il est possible, comme Nietzsche et Freud, d'attribuer l'étrangeté de la voix à l'infantilisme, ce qui nous conseille la prudence


Pour que cela ait ce sens, il faudrait que ce soit 'which warns us to avoid* it'*.  Et même alors, ça me paraît improbable du point de la tournure.



sorker45 said:


> Pour le contexte, malheureusement c'est une citation de Van der Leeuw, et il n'y a rien d'autre.


Cette citation arrive dans un contexte, quand même, elle n'est pas là, comme ça, à propos de rien !  Est-ce qu'il s'agit bien, comme le propose* Garoubet*, de 'la tendence à la fuite des 'individus' ?


----------



## archijacq

Etant donné les références à Freud et Nietzsche (_Au-delà du principe de plaisir_ et _Au-delà du bien et du mal_ - en lien avec le paradoxe de la conscience morale, avec la pulsion de mort, Eros/Thanatos), je suggère :

la voix de la conscience morale [autorité répressive provenant d'une autorité extérieure, de l'influence critique des parents/éducateurs s'exerçant par leur voix], qui est une injonction au renoncement [pulsionnel]


----------



## Itisi

Mais pourquoi l'auteur n'a-t-il pas choisi 'renounce' plutôt que 'avoid' ?

Ce que l'auteur a dit est sans doute en rapport à ce que tu proposes, *archijacq*, mais c'est bien loin du texte...


----------



## archijacq

En tout cas, le texte de Nietzsche est clair :

_La foi en l'autorité est la source de la conscience : celle-ci n'est donc pas la voix de Dieu dans la poitrine de l'homme, mais la voix de quelques hommes dans l'homme._

L'infantilisme auquel le texte à traduire fait référence découle de cette autorité répressive intériorisée.
On pourrait comprendre "strangeness" comme "étrangéreté".

La notion de "renoncement pulsionnel" (en référence à la pulsion de mort), également qualifié de "abstinence vertueuse", n'est peut-être pas très éloigné du verbe "avoid".


----------



## sorker45

Je penchais pour l'idée, après avoir lu vos remarques, que l'étrangeté de la voix nous engage plutôt à fuir    ???

Itisi, je mets le paragraphe qui introduit la citation:

But what is the norm of "true" perception? Here Freud himself had to hedge. What is more unreal than the perceptions of a normal person in love, who is carried into rapture and expansion of being by his very exaggerations?— Van der Leeuw, that great psychologist of religion, saw the problem of transference introjections more broadly than Freud. He cites an ancient Egyptian text in which a certain Paheri discusses his inner conscience as the voice of God dwelling within man; and then Van der Leeuw says:


----------



## Itisi

sorker45 said:


> Je penchais pour l'idée, après avoir lu vos remarques, que l'étrangeté de la voix nous engage plutôt à fuir


Quelles remarques ? Pas les miennes, en tout cas : "Non,c'est la _voix_ qui nous dit de fuire, et elle est 'strange' parce que ce n'est pas la voix de DIeu etc, mais l'autre." (#9)

Merci *sorker*, enfin, plus de contexte !  Mais j'en voudrais _encore_ ! Peux-tu nous donner la phrase qui suit la citation, s'il te plaît ?

J'avais oublié de dire :


archijacq said:


> On pourrait comprendre "strangeness" comme "étrangéreté".


Je le comprends aussi comme ça.


----------



## sorker45

Oui, je suis d'accord, c'est la voix mais je pense que c'est son côté strange qui nous dit de fuir, non?

Voilà après la citation:

But Van der Leeuw concludes on a surprising note: "We may however prefer the Egyptian description; on this point phenomenology has no decision to make."— In other words, we may prefer it for the larger expansiveness of being that it represents, as more imaginatively it links the person with higher mysterious powers. God- consciousness is not only regressive transference but also creative possibility.


----------



## Itisi

Merci pour ce contexte *sorker.
*


sorker45 said:


> Oui, je suis d'accord, c'est la voix mais je pense que c'est son côté strange qui nous dit de fuir, non?


Autrement dit, "Oui, d'accord, mais non" ! Nooon !Si c'était le cas, il n'y aurait pas de virgule entre 'voice' et 'which'. (Jje ne sais pas pourquoi je n'ai pas pensé à dire ça plus tôt...)

Ce que je comprends : Qu'est ce qui est perception 'réelle' et qu'est e qui est introjection* ? La voix de Dieu en l'homme est-elle la voix de la conscience (Van der Leeuw) ou la voix de certains hommes en l'homme (Nietzsche et Freud), c'est à dire une introjection , un truc infantile ? Et Van der Leeuw conclut que, infantile ou pas, cette voix de Dieu a des qualités qui valent vraiment la peine !  J'espère que ça aide...

_* Introjection is the complementary process [to projection]. We emulate the virtues (and vices) in the people that we admire. We incorporate into ourself the attitudes of people that are significant to us._


----------



## iuytr

Depuis Freud et Nietzsche, on sait que le coté strange (j'aime beaucoup) de la voix (intérieure) qui nous dit : tu ne dois pas faire ça, est celui de l'infantilisme : pas la voix de Dieu mais celle etc ...
Et Van der Leeuw ajoute bizarrement que même en sachant cela, on peut préférer l'explication egyptienne : la voix de Dieu. Pour les possibilités créatives, tout ça ...


----------



## Itisi

En fait, *iuytr*, l'auteur aurait mieux fait de dire 'foreignness' que 'strangeness', je trouve, parce qu'il veut dire qu'on ressent la voix comme 'étrangère' à nous.  Ç'aurait été plus clair.  Mais on dirait qu'il n'aimer ait pas qu'on le comprenne aisément...

Bon, c'est l'heure du dodo...


----------



## iuytr

Chez certains intellectuels, penser et compliquer sont très proches .
Pas sûr pour le coté "étranger" à nous car Dieu ou certains hommes, c'est tout aussi externe, par contre le coté "étrange" peut se comprendre : si ce sont d'autres hommes qui "parlent" dans nos têtes, on se rend compte qu'il y a quelque chose de bizarre à accepter ces paroles sans discussion. On sentirait plus ou moins consciemment une incohérence, un coté louche ...qui ne devrait pas exister si c'est la voix de Dieu.


----------



## sorker45

Itisi said:


> Autrement dit, "Oui, d'accord, mais non" ! Nooon !



Merci Itisi. Je comprends les explications mais je n'arrive toujours pas à saisir clairement le sens de "which warns us to avoid", et le "oui, d'accord, mais non" ne m'aide pas non plus....


----------



## Itisi

C'est_ toi_ qui dit 'Oui, d'accord, mais non à #17 !  Le sujet ne peut pas être 'la voix' et 'le côté étrange', c'est l'un ou l'autre !



sorker45 said:


> mais je n'arrive toujours pas à saisir clairement le sens de "which warns us to avoid"


Tu as raison, en fait, ma petite explicationj ne répond pas à la question du fil...Alors, je suggère qui nous met en garde/nous conseille de nous abstenir'...


----------



## sorker45

oui, mais j'ai l'impression qu'on évacue le "avoid" en disant "qui nous met en garde". S'il y a une mise en garde c'est bien à propos de quelque chose.

Concernant le "strangeness", cela qualifie la voix et je ne pense pas que l'on puisse séparer "strangeness" de voix. Cette voix est strange précisément parce qu'elle n'est pas la voix de Dieu mais celle des hommes en l'homme.



sorker45 said:


> to ascribe the "strangeness" of the voice to infantilism; "... the voice of some men in man



La "strangeness" est une anormalité et donc un indicateur d'alerte : c'est un problème et pas une solution.

J'ai remarqué aussi qu'en anglais on faisait abstraction du pronom là où le français l'exige.

Je le perçois donc comme une invitation à fuir cette voix parce que c'est de l'infantilisme, et c'est le caractère "strangeness" qui nous dit qu'il ne faut pas écouter cette voix.


----------



## Itisi

sorker45 said:


> oui, mais j'ai l'impression qu'on évacue le "avoid" en disant "qui nous met en garde". S'il y a une mise en garde c'est bien à propos de quelque chose. 'avoid' what?  Ce n'est pas spécifié...Il faut se reporter à un contexte plus vaste.  voir posts d'*archjacq.*
> 
> Concernant le "strangeness", cela qualifie la voix et je ne pense pas que l'on puisse séparer "strangeness" de voix. Cette voix est strange précisément parce qu'elle n'est pas la voix de Dieu mais celle des hommes en l'homme. Ben oui.  Je crois qu'on est tous d'accord là-dessus.
> 
> La "strangeness" est une anormalité et donc un indicateur d'alerte : c'est un problème et pas une solution.
> Je le perçois donc comme une invitation à fuir cette voix parce que c'est de l'infantilisme, et c'est le caractère "strangeness" qui nous dit qu'il ne faut pas écouter cette voix.


Let's agree to disagree!

La personne 'infantile' ne se dit pas, Ah tiens, je suis infantile, c'est pas bien, je vais fuire cette voix infantile ! Elle n'a pas conscience de son infantilisme.  Tu fais un contresens.


----------



## sorker45

Itisi said:


> La personne 'infantile' ne se dit pas, Ah tiens, je suis infantile, c'est pas bien, je vais fuire cette voix infantile ! Elle n'a pas conscience de son infantilisme.



Ce n'est pas la partie infantile qui dit... C'est l'autre partie. Quiconque veut écouter peut sentir qu'il y a un problème. Maintenant,  il est plus facile de ne rien faire... ce qui est un choix pour rester dans l'inconscience.

Merci à Plantin pour la version portugaise. D'ici peu, je verrai des amis qui possèdent une version allemande et hollandaise de Becker.
J'ai quand même un peu de mal à rapprocher "prudence" (version portugaise) avec "avoid"...


----------



## Itisi

sorker45 said:


> Ce n'est pas la partie infantile qui dit... C'est l'autre partie. Quiconque veut écouter peut sentir qu'il y a un problème. Maintenant,  il est plus facile de ne rien faire... ce qui est un choix pour rester dans l'inconscience.


Peut-être, mais ce n'est _pas_ ce que ce paragraphe veut dire.  Comme je disais plus haut, Let's agree to disagree.


----------



## sorker45

"..., which warns us to avoid, ..." , c'est une incise et je pense qu'en utilisant "laquelle" pour which on lui donne ce caractère franc d'incise.

laquelle nous avertit qu'il n'est nul besoin de la tolérer

Itisi, je pense que nous sommes d'accord sur ce que le passage dit (ce qui est clair est clair), mais pas sur l'incise ", which warns us to avoid,". Même la version portugaise parle de prudence à la place de avoid. Eh bien, je pense qu'on est loin du compte, surtout que le livre dans son entier parle de sortir de l'esprit grégaire dans lequel l'homme se complaït et que la santé est idéal comme le dit Rank, c'est-à-dire au-delà de la psychologie, et on pourrait rajouter au-delà de la condition humaine. L'appel de la maturité demande de sortir de l'infantilisme (c'est le discours de fond de Becker).


----------



## Itisi

Après tout ce que j'ai dit contre ton interprétation, je me demande si tu n'as pas raison, en fin de compte! Surtout si, comme tu dis, "c'est le discours de fond de Becker".

Par contre, je trouve


sorker45 said:


> laquelle nous avertit qu'il n'est nul besoin de la tolérer


surtraduit, et je propose : qui nous met en garde. Ou : sur nos gardes?


----------



## archijacq

plantin said:


> Dans le texte dans une version portugaise (pas de traduction française) on trouve la citation sous cette forme:
> 
> "voz que nos aconselha cautela": _cette voix qui nous conseille la prudence._


et la version espagnole :

_...es posible atribuir la "extrañeza" de la voz, que nos advierte evitar..._


----------



## sorker45

Mais où allez-vous chercher toutes ces versions? Y en a-t-il une en français ????


----------

